# Analysis: Kamala Harris's “LIFT the Middle-Class Act” Would Cost 830,000 Full-Time Jobs



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

It seems like every Democrat in the country plans to run against Trump in 2020, and presumably, all of them will feel compelled to issue manifestos outlining their policy agendas.

This gives me lots of material for my daily column. I’ve previously written about statist initiatives from Bernie Sanders and bizarre ideas put forth by Elizabeth Warren.

Today, let’s review the two big ideas that have been unveiled by Kamala Harris, the senator from California who just announced her bid for the White House.

*We’ll start with her idea to create a federal subsidy for rent payments. *I wrote about this new handout last year and warned that it would enrich landlords (much as tuition subsidies enrich colleges and health subsidies enrich providers).

Here’s some of what Professor Tyler Cowen wrote for _Bloomberg_ about the proposal:

One of the worst tendencies in American politics is to restrict supply and subsidize demand. …The likely result of such policies is high and rising prices, restricted access and often poor quality. If you limit the number of homes and apartments, for example, but give buyers subsidies, that is a formula for exorbitant prices. That is what makes early accounts of Senator Kamala Harris’s economic plans so disappointing. …Consider Harris’s embrace of subsidies for renters, as reflected by her recent sponsorship of the Rent Relief Act of 2018. Given the high price of housing in many parts of the U.S., it is easy to see why the idea might have appeal. But the best and most sustainable way of producing cheaper housing is to build more homes and apartments. The resulting increase in supply will cause prices to fall… That is basic supply and demand, with supply doing the active work. The Harris bill, in contrast, calls for tax credits to renters. …*There is an obvious problem with this approach. If you subsidize renters, that will push up the price of apartments. Furthermore, economic logic suggests that big rent increases are most likely in those cases where the supply of apartments is relatively fixed, a basic principle of what is called “tax incidence theory.” In sum, most of the gains from this policy would go to landlords, not renters.*


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

*Kamala Harris*‏Verified account @KamalaHarris
*Under the Rent Relief Act, anyone who spends more than 30% of their income on rent would be eligible for a federal tax credit. What would you do with that extra money in your pocket?*

6:13 PM - 27 Jul 2018



4,300 replies3,903 retweets14,063 likes


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Why is this a crackpot idea? Because prices go up in every sector of the economy that is subsidized. This is why health care keeps getting more expensive. It’s why higher education keeps getting more expensive.

And if Washington politicians decide to subsidize rent, the same thing will happen.

Writing for _National Review_, Jibran Khan explains why Harris has the wrong solution for the wrong problem. He starts by explaining why there’s a housing shortage.

Harris’s subsidy won’t improve the situation, and could even make things worse by drawing attention away from actual solutions. The Bay Area’s rent crisis is driven by a drastic shortage in housing. Strict rent control in San Francisco and “NIMBY” (not in my backyard) zoning policies have ensured that the area constructs only a fraction of the housing it needs. The San Francisco metro area added 373,000 new jobs between 2012 and 2017, but it allowed the construction of only 58,000 new units of housing. …Per Lawrence Yun, an economist who studies housing trends, the norm is for one housing unit to be built for every two jobs created. In the San Francisco area, there is less than one unit built for every six jobs created. …under Harris’s proposal, the currently homeless would remain homeless, while renters would receive some very short-term relief at the cost of other taxpayers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

We tried voodoo economics, all it's done is help cause and exasperate the economic disparity so prelevant in our country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy's chance to give Landlording and real assets a second chance.  Kek!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We tried voodoo economics, all it's done is help cause and exasperate the economic disparity so prelevant in our country.


Busy removing any doubt....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We tried voodoo economics, all it's done is help cause and exasperate the economic disparity so prelevant in our country.


We tried 6 straight years of QE that nearly doubled U.S. debt.  Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Why would the relief be short-term? Because as landlords become aware that renters are receiving a subsidy, they will simply raise rents by the amount of the subsidy. The cost will be the same for the renters — who today are lining up for a chance to rent, showing that they are willing to pay it. In the end, then, this would be an effective subsidy for landlords, not renters."

Which, as mentioned above, is exactly what’s happened in other sectors that have received subsidies.

It’s not just libertarians who understand that Harris will make a bad situation worse.

Matt Yglesias is hardly a small-government zealot. He’s accused me, for example, of being insane and irrational because of my libertarian views. But we both agree that the real problem in California is government rules that limit development.

A good federal housing policy, IMO, would be to take something like Harris’ Rent Relief Act and make it an incentive program where cities can get the money if they change land use regulations.

— Matthew Yglesias (@mattyglesias) August 1, 2018

And I assume he also would agree that Harris’ plan will wind up enriching landlords rather than helping renters.

So why, then, is Harris proposing such a destructive policy?

There are three possible answers.


She’s ignorant, and her staff is ignorant. Simply stated, there’s no understanding of indirect effects. Bastiat would be very disappointed.
She’s malicious. In other words, she’s smart enough to realize the policy is bad, but she doesn’t care. *Call this the Venezuela approach.*
*She’s ambitious. In this scenario, she has no intention of pushing a bad idea, but she thinks it’s a good way of getting votes from renters.*
I assume #3 is the right answer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve shared this chart on many occasions because it does a great job of showing that subsidized sectors are characterized by rising prices.



Give politicians enough leeway and maybe the entire economy can be dysfunctional!

Are you smarter than a Venezuelan?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

P.S. I’m not being partisan. Republicans are quite capable of supporting very stupid policies in exchange for votes or campaign contributions. Just look at the GOPers who support the Export-Import Bank, Fannie-Freddie subsidies, or ethanol handouts.

P.P.S. Needless to say, I also object to the Harris scheme because it would make the tax code an even bigger mess. I realize it’s unlikely that I’ll ever see a simple and fair flat tax, but is it too much to ask for politicians not to make the system even worse?

Dan Mitchell


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

In other words, this is a perfect plan for a politician who understands “public choice” theory.

Ordinary voters think they’re getting a freebie, but the benefits actually go to those with political influence and power.

Now let’s look at her $2.7 trillion tax cut. I believe that people should be allowed to keep the lion’s share of any money they earn, so my gut instinct is to cheer.

But it’s always good to be skeptical when a politician is offering something that sounds too good to be true.

Kyle Pomerlau of the Tax Foundation has done the heavy lifting and looked closely at the details. He has a thorough explanation of her plan and its likely impact:

The “LIFT the Middle-Class Act” (LIFT) would create a new refundable tax credit available to low- and middle-income taxpayers. …LIFT would provide a refundable credit that would match a maximum of $3,000 in earned income ($6,000 for married couples filing jointly). …The credit would begin to phase out for single taxpayers starting at $30,000 of adjusted gross income (AGI) and $80,000 for single taxpayers with children, and begin phasing out for married taxpayers at $60,000 of AGI. The phaseout rate for all taxpayers would be 15 percent. …LIFT’s impact on the economy is primarily through its effect on the labor force. LIFT phases in from the first dollar of earned income to the maximum credit of $3,000 per tax filer. It then phases out starting at different levels of income, depending on a tax filer’s marital status and whether they have children. These phase-ins and phaseouts create implicit marginal subsidies and tax rates that impact individuals’ incentive to work.

*At the risk of oversimplifying, Harris is proposing a new version of the earned income credit.

And that means some taxpayers get subsidized for working and some taxpayers get penalized:*

*For taxpayers in the credit phaseout range, tax liability would increase by 15 cents for each additional dollar earned. This means that these taxpayers would face an additional implicit marginal tax rate of 15 percent, which would reduce these taxpayers’ incentive to work additional hours. In contrast, taxpayers in the phase-in range of the credit would get $1 for each additional $1 of income they earn. As such, these taxpayers would benefit from an effective marginal subsidy rate, or negative marginal tax rate, of 100 percent. A negative tax rate of 100 percent would increase the incentive for these taxpayers to work additional hours.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Kyle crunches the numbers to determine the overall economic impact:

While the positive labor force effects of the phase-in of the credit could offset the negative effect of the phaseout, we find that, on net, the size of the total labor force would shrink under this policy. This is primarily due to the large number of taxpayers that would fall in the phaseout range of the credit relative to the number of individuals that would benefit from the phase-in. …We estimate that the credit…would reduce economic output by 0.7 percent and result in about 825,906 fewer full-time equivalent jobs.

Here’s the relevant table from the Tax Foundation’s report:






*
This is remarkable. It would seem impossible to design a $2.7 trillion tax cut that actually hurts the economy, but Senator Harris has succeeded in that dubious achievement.*

For all intents and purposes, she has figured out how to have an anti-supply-side tax cut.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

And there are two other problems that deserve attention.


First, as noted in Kyle’s paper, the tax cut is “refundable.” This means that money goes to people who don’t pay taxes.* In other words, it is government spending being laundered through the tax code. So Harris claims to be cutting taxes, but part of what she’s doing is expanding redistribution and making government bigger (and encouraging more fraud).*
*Second, Harris is very cagey about how the numbers work in her proposal. Does she want the tax cuts (and new spending) financed by more borrowing? By printing money? By offsetting class-warfare tax increases? Some combination of the three? Whatever the answer, the negative economic damage will be substantially higher if financing costs are included.*
Considering the poor design and upside-down economics of the rent subsidy scheme and the new tax credit, the bottom line is rather obvious: Kamala Harris wants to buy votes, and she has decided that it is okay to hurt the economy in hopes of achieving her political ambitions.

No wonder she fits in so well in Washington!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

I see, another desperate plea to be paid attention too like your other mostly ignored thread . . . good luck with all that. If anyone needs to read some Stuart Smalley it would be you dizzy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see, another desperate plea to be paid attention too like your other mostly ignored thread . . . good luck with all that. If anyone needs to read some Stuart Smalley it would be you dizzy.


And that's your problem. You never take the time to read or try to understand anything that is longer then a paragraph but you will comment on it as if you're an expert...

Go back to your beer and chips...


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It seems like every Democrat in the country plans to run against Trump in 2020, and presumably, all of them will feel compelled to issue manifestos outlining their policy agendas.
> 
> This gives me lots of material for my daily column. I’ve previously written about statist initiatives from Bernie Sanders and bizarre ideas put forth by Elizabeth Warren.
> 
> ...


Did somebody say don’t subsidize renters, build more homes? That’s hilarious.
Only an idiot like Iz...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Did somebody say don’t subsidize renters, build more homes? That’s hilarious.
> Only an idiot like Iz...


Actually that was Newsome.  He’s suing the city of Huntington Beach for not fully complying with the state mandated affordable housing requirements.  Pay attention Fries U alumnus.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see, another desperate plea to be paid attention too like your other mostly ignored thread . . . good luck with all that. If anyone needs to read some Stuart Smalley it would be you dizzy.


Kek!  Not only did you pay attention, you used too instead of to in YOUR desperate plea for attention while ignoring what you and Stuart talked about in your last session.  I know you and Joe are having a spat but maybe you should spend more time with him instead of me.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually that was Newsome.  He’s suing the city of Huntington Beach for not fully complying with the state mandated affordable housing requirements.  Pay attention Fries U alumnus.


You posted, approvingly, an article that states that in lieu of governmental rent subsidies, people should build more and that will bring prices down, because “supply and demand.” Do I need to tell you how stupid that is? Hint: it’s the reason for the Huntington Beach lawsuit. Sounds like they’re building more there, but maybe prices aren’t going down?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> You posted, approvingly, an article that states that in lieu of governmental rent subsidies, people should build more and that will bring prices down, because “supply and demand.” Do I need to tell you how stupid that is? Hint: it’s the reason for the Huntington Beach lawsuit. Sounds like they’re building more there, but maybe prices aren’t going down?


Game over!  I win!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see, another desperate plea to be paid attention too like your other mostly ignored thread . . . good luck with all that. If anyone needs to read some Stuart Smalley it would be you dizzy.


Apparently you're still having those dreaded comprehension problems....ya poor pathetic peon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

As the rest of the civilized world moves on the t coalition clings to their hope for a return to caveman days and caveman ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Game over!  I win!


Come on, you know everyone gets a trophy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Brown bought her a bmw, at least she is one step up from a common whore. 


Brown goes on to address the fact that he appointed Harris, who was just a few years out of law school and working at the Alameda County district attorney's office, to two well-paid posts on California state commissions and later helped her in her first election.

"Yes, I may have influenced her career by appointing her to two state commissions when I was Assembly speaker," he writes. "And I certainly helped with her first race for district attorney in San Francisco."


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You posted, approvingly, an article that states that in lieu of governmental rent subsidies, people should build more and that will bring prices down, because “supply and demand.” Do I need to tell you how stupid that is? Hint: it’s the reason for the Huntington Beach lawsuit. Sounds like they’re building more there, but maybe prices aren’t going down?


*Gov Gavin Newlawsuit is an Idiot....*
*" Messy " Financial is an Idiot.....*

*You both need to open your eyes to the reality called " Failed Policies ".....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the rest of the civilized world moves on the t coalition clings to their hope for a return to caveman days and caveman ways.


Removing all doubt...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Gov Gavin Newlawsuit is an Idiot....*
> *" Messy " Financial is an Idiot.....*
> 
> *You both need to open your eyes to the reality called " Failed Policies ".....*


They don’t get the Venezuela thing.  Pelosi et al should make that trip.


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2019)

*New Kamala Harris " Action " figure doll ......*

*




*

*She comes with a " Bed " and a variety of " Partners " to sleep her way *
*to the Top in Politics !*


*




*

*




*

*




*


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They don’t get the Venezuela thing.  Pelosi et al should make that trip.


Do they “get the Nepal thing?” How about the “Luxembourg thing?” Is there a “Nova Scotia thing” for them to “get”? Priceless stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Media
*Ben Shapiro smells double standard after Willie Brown opens up about extramarital affair with Kamala Harris*


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *Ben Shapiro smells double standard after Willie Brown opens up about extramarital affair with Kamala Harris*



*What we are witnessing on her " Bedroom " Tour is what the Nation*
*will suffer through ......Absolutely sickening.*

*And don't forget, there's another 20 - 30 Communist lunatics just *
*like her that also want Global Warming/Climate Change....NWO..Etc !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Do they “get the Nepal thing?” How about the “Luxembourg thing?” Is there a “Nova Scotia thing” for them to “get”? Priceless stuff.


*Nepal ?*
*Luxemberg ?*
*Nova Scotia ?*

*" Messy " Financial you are a priceless Idiot.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

Hilarious to see the apologist for an amoral pussygrabber and Putin puppet attempting to claim the moral high ground, effing hilarious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Do they “get the Nepal thing?” How about the “Luxembourg thing?” Is there a “Nova Scotia thing” for them to “get”? Priceless stuff.


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nepal ?*
> *Luxemberg ?*
> *Nova Scotia ?*
> 
> *" Messy " Financial you are a priceless Idiot.*


You know, man, "the Venezuela thing." It's a failed state. I don't know why he brought it up. So I was asking about the other "things." Maybe he wants to bring them up! There's lots of things. It is priceless.
It's like art on a wall that's priceless. Did you know it's not an asset? I'm in a dunce convention. It's fun!


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What we are witnessing on her " Bedroom " Tour is what the Nation*
> *will suffer through ......Absolutely sickening.*
> 
> *And don't forget, there's another 20 - 30 Communist lunatics just *
> *like her that also want Global Warming/Climate Change....NWO..Etc !*


Hey I think she's got a pizza parlor with children being held as sex slaves. Go check it out, would ya', dunce? Bring Iz and Joe and your guns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey I think she's got a pizza parlor with children being held as sex slaves. Go check it out, would ya', dunce? Bring Iz and Joe and your guns.


I often think of two movie scenes when I see nono's rambling insanity. Both set in army surplus stores, the one from "Falling Down", the other from "Pulp Fiction" . . . maybe he works at one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Do they “get the Nepal thing?” How about the “Luxembourg thing?” Is there a “Nova Scotia thing” for them to “get”? Priceless stuff.


Baby steps


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I often think of two movie scenes when I see nono's rambling insanity. Both set in army surplus stores, the one from "Falling Down", the other from "Pulp Fiction" . . . maybe he works at one.


My favorite is when he puts actual dates where something big is supposed to happen and it never does. 
He could easily be a character in one of those movies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *Ben Shapiro smells double standard after Willie Brown opens up about extramarital affair with Kamala Harris*


*Ben Shapiro*‏Verified account @benshapiro
Are we truly supposed to just ignore that one of the kingmakers of California politics is openly admitting that he corruptly began Kamala Harris' career while he was dating her as a married man?

2:22 PM - 28 Jan 2019



763 replies2,055 retweets7,349 likes





Verified account 4h4 hours ago
Truly, imagine that story were about Sarah Palin or Nikki Haley. Their candidacies would be toast from the very first day.

296 replies746 retweets4,795 likes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I often think of two movie scenes when I see nono's rambling insanity. Both set in army surplus stores, the one from "Falling Down", the other from "Pulp Fiction" . . . maybe he works at one.


You must be the guy in the hood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

KAMALA KARE
*2020 hopeful Harris under fire after calling for end to all private health insurance*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KAMALA KARE
> *2020 hopeful Harris under fire after calling for end to all private health insurance*


That happened as soon as the government got involved.  She’s a little late to that party.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KAMALA KARE
> *2020 hopeful Harris under fire after calling for end to all private health insurance*


Of course that is not what she said at all, but you never have let that kinda tidbit stop you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That happened as soon as the government got involved.  She’s a little late to that party.


 . . . yet she scares the crap outta you idiots or you wouldn't even know who she was.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . yet she scares the crap outta you idiots or you wouldn't even know who she was.


Why would she scare me even if it’s true that she is trying to taken away that which was taken away and made illegal a long time ago?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That happened as soon as the government got involved.  She’s a little late to that party.


Lazy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course that is not what she said at all, but you never have let that kinda tidbit stop you.


Looks like horse teeth is the new black.


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah it’s obvious that Kamala scares these guys. They are soooo worked up!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah it’s obvious that Kamala scares these guys. They are soooo worked up!


So wuz willie brown apparently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course that is not what she said at all, but you never have let that kinda tidbit stop you.


I am just going off of The Great White Hope's comments,


*Howard Slams Kamala Plan to Abolish Private Insurance...*

BTW, are we back together again?
Looks like you are reading me again.
I have missed you.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You know, man, "the Venezuela thing." It's a failed state. I don't know why he brought it up. So I was asking about the other "things." Maybe he wants to bring them up! There's lots of things. It is priceless.
> It's like art on a wall that's priceless. Did you know it's not an asset? I'm in a dunce convention. It's fun!


*You are in a Dunce convention of one, and you are the lead off speaker....enjoy.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course that is not what she said at all, but you never have let that kinda tidbit stop you.



*Then what did she state .....you were obviously distracted by your rapid hand motion....*


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

So


Sheriff Joe said:


> So wuz willie brown apparently.


 so would you be. I’ve met her a couple of times.
Hot and strong and smart. Married a honky.
Not supporting her at this time, though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course that is not what she said at all, but you never have let that kinda tidbit stop you.


I am just going off of what this New York Jew is saying,

US News
*Michael Bloomberg compares Elizabeth Warren’s wealth tax to Venezuela, says Kamala Harris’ Medicare-for-all plan will ‘bankrupt us’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> So
> 
> so would you be. I’ve met her a couple of times.
> Hot and strong and smart. Married a honky.
> Not supporting her at this time, though.


Not my type, damaged goods.
I am not as shallow as you I guess, she has to have a good heart and kind soul before she gets the love muscle.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> So
> 
> so would you be. I’ve met her a couple of times.
> Hot and strong and smart. Married a honky.
> Not supporting her at this time, though.


*What a " Messy " Racist you are.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah it’s obvious that Kamala scares these guys. They are soooo worked up!


Their exhibitions of shallow misogyny go into overdrive. Do they realize how small they make themselves look? These guys give me the serious creeps  . . . but like with t himself, you wanna see how stupid and low they will go so you tune in from time to time. t has the intel chiefs to contradict and show him to be a total buffoon and these idiots have us to do likewise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their exhibitions of shallow misogyny go into overdrive. Do they realize how small they make themselves look? These guys give me the serious creeps  . . . but like with t himself, you wanna see how stupid and low they will go so you tune in from time to time. t has the intel chiefs to contradict and show him to be a total buffoon and these idiots have us to do likewise.


You really need to research the Vulgar Pride of Intellectuals.

*Thomas Sowell On the Vulgar Pride of Intellectuals ...*
https://americanelephant.wordpress.com/2016/03/27/tthomas-sowell...
Mar 27, 2016 · Peter Robinson talks to economist Thomas Sowell about his book “Intellectuals and Society.” Robinson and Sowell discuss the fact that intellectuals play a disproportionate role in society, as evidenced by linguist Noam Chomsky’s influence on liberal politics.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their exhibitions of shallow misogyny go into overdrive. Do they realize how small they make themselves look? These guys give me the serious creeps  . . . but like with t himself, you wanna see how stupid and low they will go so you tune in from time to time. t has the intel chiefs to contradict and show him to be a total buffoon and these idiots have us to do likewise.



*Hey Rodent....yeah you.*
*Why doesn't Willie Brown clean up his mess that *
*now resides in the US Senate......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

2010 Video Surfaces of Kamala Harris Boasting About Prosecuting Parents Over Truancy 
Leah Barkoukis |


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2010 Video Surfaces of Kamala Harris Boasting About Prosecuting Parents Over Truancy
> Leah Barkoukis |


And?


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2010 Video Surfaces of Kamala Harris Boasting About Prosecuting Parents Over Truancy
> Leah Barkoukis |



*KAMALA = BEOTCH*


*PS :  Hey Kamala.......Willie saved the bed sheets...oops !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


You people don't like enforcing laws, remember?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *KAMALA = BEOTCH*
> 
> 
> *PS :  Hey Kamala.......Willie saved the bed sheets...oops !*


She scares ya I see. Better stay in your basement and have mommy bring your rations down to you, if she doesn't already.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people don't like enforcing laws, remember?


She's one of us, remember.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She scares ya I see. Better stay in your basement and have mommy bring your rations down to you, if she doesn't already.



*Oh my....projecting again I see.*

*Do you wax the whole couch or just one particular pillow...*


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's one of us, remember.


*You altering states now.....careful.*
*Once you wack a doodle ...anger issues increase ten fold. *

*The angry Rodent in heels.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's one of us, remember.


And she will run from her record when push comes to shove.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And she will run from her record when push comes to shove.


Little early to be scared . . . but like in 2008, you already know your man ain't looking to good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Little early to be scared . . . but like in 2008, you already know your man ain't looking to good.


Well, lets just hope you do a better job in the nomination process this time because so far you are not looking very good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

You are mistaking me for the DNC and the whole American election process.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are mistaking me for the DNC and the whole American election process.


You voted for her, at least twice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You voted for her, at least twice.


You are mistaking me for one of the New Yorkers that elected her twice to Congress.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

Seems t has a new friend.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just going off of The Great White Hope's comments,
> 
> 
> *Howard Slams Kamala Plan to Abolish Private Insurance...*
> ...


Life time Democrat slamming a Socialist.  Always good to see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t has a new friend.


Jealous


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*Check out the homeless drunk on the bench behind these geniuses. See you he beer under the bench?*
*This is the leadership of the left.*
*Too fucking funny.*


----------

